# Happy Birthday to Lisi



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer::cheer::cheer:

Happy Birthday to Lisi——5 yrs. old today and way too cute & such a sweet & stinky personality! You light up our lives baby girl. Thank you Marquess Maltese (Szilvia Grof) for blessing our lives so abundantly. 

We will celebrate with fresh blueberries & vanilla ice-cream (using Sue's recipe---thank you and by following Walter's example, thank you!) 

We are so thankful for this happy little girl---she lights up lives wherever she appears. She never stops wagging her tail. It is such a joy to be her family! :wub:
:tender:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Such a beautiful face. Happy birthday Lisi!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday to such a sweet girl!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday sweet little girl. Nothing better than a little ice cream on your birthday - well anyday really. You light up your mommy's life. Remember to share with your brother if you expect him to do the same. The picture of her is so sweet. She looks like a little angel.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Happy birthday sweet little girl. Nothing better than a little ice cream on your birthday - well anyday really. You light up your mommy's life. Remember to share with your brother if you expect him to do the same. The picture of her is so sweet. She looks like a little angel.


"Looks like" is the operative word here! :HistericalSmiley:
She is in so many ways, but her personality is very mischievous---BUT that is part of her beauty & endearment! We would not change anything about her, even if we could.:innocent::innocent:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> :cheer::cheer::cheer:
> 
> Happy Birthday to Lisi——5 yrs. old today and way too cute & such a sweet & stinky personality! You light up our lives baby girl. Thank you Marquess Maltese (Szilvia Grof) for blessing our lives so abundantly.
> 
> ...


Awe...Happy Birthday, beautiful girl!:wub: I cannot believe she is 5! I remember when you got her...time sure does fly..:blush:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Awe...Happy Birthday, beautiful girl!:wub: I cannot believe she is 5! I remember when you got her...time sure does fly..:blush:


Doesn't it April? She still looks like a baby in many ways. 
Congratulations on your up-coming new home! I hope to see you next year in Asheville!:wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

What a wonderful little girl. Happy Birthday baby.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer::tender:Happy 5th Birthday, Lisi!!!:tender::cheer:


Enjoy your ice-cream and blueberries! I know your mommy will make your birthday extra special. Have fun celebrating with your brother ... I am sure he will love the ice cream and blueberries, too!

Lisi ... you are such an adorable looking sweetie-pie! :wub:

Please tell your mommy to give you birthday hugs and kisses from your Auntie Marie. Some hugs and kisses for Kitzi, too!:wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy birthday beautiful little Lisi!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi is thankful for your messages (i.e.: me)! She is zonked out but has been enjoying her big day. We will do a long walk later when the sun is resting---to the garden houses by the Donau River where it is cool. There are a few pups there that they like to interact with when we walk! Our weather is too humid to go out during the day at the moment!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lisi. Hope you have :wub::wub::wub:a treatfull day


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Sweet Princess!


----------



## kaotang (Feb 26, 2016)

Kaotang wishes Lisi a very happy birthday!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy, Happy Birthday gorgeous little girl! arty: I hope you have a wonderful day celebrating.:cheer:
Sending you big hugs and kisses, xoxo
:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:Happy Birthday beautiful Lisi:wub:


oh Sandi you are so blessed, God had that sweet baby girl hand picked just for you

Lisi reminds me of Matilda, every where we go Matilda brings love and smiles to those she meets. I believe it's part of my ministry.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lisi!

I can't believe you are 5 already! You are such a little cutie pie and I love your pigtails.:wub:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Yum --Ice cream!*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET LISI! I LOVE YOUR HAIRDO! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Woohoo! Happy Birthday, Sweet Lisi!


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday Lisi enjoy your day.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

L...........little tender delish :tender:

I............it is her:wub:

S...........she lightens everybody's heart:Sunny Smile:

I............is she already 5 ?:dothewave:

Happy birthday sweet sugar pie:heart:






.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Five years old!!! Little Lisi doesn't look a day over 2!! 

Time sure flies when you're having fun, doesn't it?!


Happy Belated Birthday sweet Lisi!!!:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday sweet girl. Hope your mommy spoiled you rotten.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lisi! :Flowers 2:
Your family is so lucky to have such a sweet girl!
Sounds like you had a wonderful special day.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy birthday baby girl!!! arty: I


----------

